# Cooking in bulk for a bulk



## _Jay (Feb 13, 2011)

Got a few questions and wondered if anyone on here could answer..

Can you cook rice in bulk? I heard something about letting it cool and food poising? I know sounds daft just what i have heard.

How long do you stick it in the microwave for? Some chicken rice and veg should take what 3 mins? any advice on the best time?

How do you cook in bulk and tips for a newbie?

What do you make of appetite stimulants? I struggle to get the food down me so thought these can only help?


----------



## BigRampage (Jul 26, 2011)

Rice can carry a lot of germs/bacteria I think the major mistake is to re-heat already cooked rice. I personally cook a pan full of rice wait for it to cool and then put it in the fridge and eat it cold over 2 days for my lunch with chicken or mince.

With regards to cooking it can't you just follow the instructions on the packet?


----------



## BigRampage (Jul 26, 2011)

I wouldn't really leave the rice for longer than 2 days in the fridge.

I've never used any appetite stimulants only suppressants so I can't really comment on them but if your struggling to get all your food down the trick is to slowly build up the calories rather than just trying add a load more instantly.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

That's one thing I don't miss about bulking is all the food you have to cook, far easier on a cut

On the hand I won't miss the hunger on a cut


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

I've left rice in the fridge for about 4/5 days and eaten at room temperature without problem. The best thing to do is freeze it in bags at meal size, and reheat in the microwave to piping hot. Should take a few minutes.


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

As long as you reheat the rice at high temp i.e. in a microwave, it will kill any germs


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

GunnaGetBig said:


> As long as you reheat the rice at high temp i.e. in a microwave, it will kill any germs


I fry rice that's a day or two old warm it up in hot water before draining and placing on the pan. From googling its recommended the rice be a day old before frying. Hasn't caused me any issues especially if you soak in water prior to even cooking.


----------



## Andy 67 (May 2, 2012)

GunnaGetBig said:


> As long as you reheat the rice at high temp i.e. in a microwave, it will kill any germs


The main problem with rice food poisoning is that the bacterium (bacillus cereus) is that the bacteria produces a toxin which remains even if the bacteria is killed by reheating. The same happens with botulism.

Safest thing to do with rice is to get it in the fridge as quickly as possible & eat it within a day or two. Or freeze it.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Cook the rice, put it in a siv, cool it done with cold water from the tap, put it in a container and stick it in the fridge, eat within 2 days.

When I wanna eat mine, I put a little bit of water in the container with the rice, put it in for the micro for 2 mins, stir, another 2 mins till piping hot.


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Treat cooked rice like raw chicken, sounds a bit daft but it carries as many germs. Cool it as quick as you can, freeze as soon as possible what you do not use on the day.


----------

